# вновь, снова, опять, заново



## Konstantinos

Второе. Из-за пандемии в этом году практически все государственные границы в мире закрылись. Как следствие, в первом полугодии 2020 года – не было бы счастья, да несчастье помогло – контрабанда наркотиков в Россию сократилась более чем на треть. Но очевидно, что по мере восстановления межгосударственного общения (а это неизбежно) попытки вновь нарастить поставки наркотиков из других стран возобновятся. А это значит, нужно уже сейчас продумать и принять дополнительные меры по укреплению пограничного и таможенного контроля.

Hi all. This is from a speech by Vladimir Putin (16 ноября 2020 года), kremlin.ru

What exacty is the meaning of вновь here?

What is the difference between these 4 variants: вновь, снова, опять, заново?

попытки вновь нарастить поставки наркотиков из других стран возобновятся

попытки снова нарастить поставки наркотиков из других стран возобновятся

попытки опять нарастить поставки наркотиков из других стран возобновятся

попытки заново нарастить поставки наркотиков из других стран возобновятся

Заранее спасибо.


----------



## Maroseika

All these 4 words mean more or less the same and any of them is out of place here. Вновь нарастить - intensify again, as if it has been intensified once before. What he really meant to say is - попытки вернуться к прежнему уровню поставок, попытки восстановить поставки.
Also попытки возобновятся по мере восстановления is wrong, because по мере requires imperfect.
Besides, попытки возобновятся presumes that such attempts have been already made, which doesn't follow from the previous text.
So the whole phrase is quite illogical.


----------



## nizzebro

These four are all about "again", but there are some nuances:
вновь,снова - is a little bit more associated with processes, and closer to "anew";
опять -  is a little bit more like "the same picture we have" (but anyway is in general interchangeable with the above);
заново - "anew" as restarting/redoing something from scratch


----------



## Rosett

The general meanings of each of those four words look alike, but suggested translations do not.
_Вновь _has the largest variety of meanings among them, and it’s the only one that features a specific antonym_ ни разу_.
_Опять _can be rendered as _again, снова - over again_ (also it may suggest a repetitive action and translate as a prefix _re-_,)_ заново - all over again (_as if from scratch_,) _although their respective range of meanings generally overlap_._

*вновь*
нареч.
1) (опять) anew, again, once again; (ещё раз) once more
2) (недавно) newly, recently
вновь прибывший (прил.) — newly arrived; (сущ.) newcomer, new arrival
вновь назначенный — newly appointed
вновь избранный президент (новоизбранный, но ещё не вступивший в должность) — the president elect
*вновь*
Syn: опять, заново, снова, еще
Ant: ни разу
*снова*
нареч.
anew, afresh, (over) again
начинать снова — begin / start (all) over again
он снова с нами — he is again with us
снова рассказывать (вн.) — retell (d)
снова набить трубку — refill one's pipe
снова заговорить — speak again
снова сесть — resume one's seat
••
снова и снова — now and again; repeatedly
снова - здорово — см. здорово
*снова*
Syn: еще, опять, заново, вновь
*опять*
нареч.
again
••
опять же разг. — = опять-таки
*опять*
Syn: заново, снова, сызнова (разг.), еще, вновь
*заново*
нареч.
1) (вновь) (all) over again, from the start
строить всё заново — build up everything (all) over again; rebuild (d) from bottom up
2) (по-новому) anew после гл.; newly перед прич.; переводится тж. с помощью приставки re- при гл.
заново отремонтированный — refurbished
переписать рассказ заново — rewrite the story
*заново*
Syn: опять, наново (разг.), снова, сызнова (разг.), еще, вновь


----------



## Rosett

Maroseika said:


> попытки возобновятся по мере восстановления is wrong, because по мере requires imperfect.


Both perfective and imperfective aspects are possible with _по мере_.
Коллапс энергетики _случится_ по мере исчерпания запасов топлива зимой (_at some point/moment, even if the reserves won’t be completely exhausted.)_
Коллапс энергетики _случается_ по мере исчерпания запасов топлива зимой (_sometimes_.)


----------



## Rosett

Maroseika said:


> попытки возобновятся presumes that such attempts have been already made, which doesn't follow from the previous text.
> So the whole phrase is quite illogical.


It means that _попытки вновь нарастить поставки наркотиков_ _из других стран _will be returning to their normal pre-pandemic course as international communications will be recovering to their pre-pandemic level.


----------



## pimlicodude

*опять*: again

*снова*: again; оver again from the very beginning (Приятно видеть вас снова;  и тогда придется проходить его снова. )

*вновь*: once again; anew, recently, newly (Британский принц Гарри вновь оказался в центре скандала; регистрация вновь принятых членов)

*заново*: all over again, from the beginning, from scratch (Поэтому приходилось решать многие вопросы заново)

*наново*: colloquial, meaning the same as заново

There is also *сызнова* (one more time), *ещё раз*, *к тому же*. 

This is what I think, anyway.


----------



## Maroseika

Rosett said:


> It means that _попытки вновь нарастить поставки наркотиков_ _из других стран _will be returning to their normal, pre-pandemic course as international communications will be recovering to their pre-pandemic level.


In other words, попытки вновь нарастить поставки is what's happening all the time. Наркоторговцы до пандемии делали попытки вновь нарастить поставки, но пандемия их приостановила, и теперь они возвращают попытки вновь нарастить поставки к допандемийному уровню. It's surely not what's meant, but it's what really written.


----------



## nizzebro

Rosett said:


> Both perfective and imperfective aspects are possible with _по мере_.
> Коллапс энергетики _случится_ по мере исчерпания запасов топлива зимой (_at some point/moment, even if the reserves won’t be completely exhausted.)_


But, this is still internally illogical (which I believe Maroseika meant by "wrong"), because _по мере_ is itself based on the idea of distribution - which in this phraseme appears as a continuous change in time - and so is incompatible with a single transition.
To me, it would sound acceptable with at least a clear sense of prolonged development at both sides like "по мере увеличения X, Y постепенно снизится".


----------



## Rosett

Maroseika said:


> и теперь они возвращают попытки вновь нарастить поставки к допандемийному уровню.


Наркоторговцы и до пандемии постоянно делали попытки нарастить поставки (business as usual,) но пандемия их приостановила, и теперь они возобновляют попытки нарастить поставки до предпандемийного уровня (который ими однажды уже был достигнут).

Но я не знаю, как можно _возвратить попытки_. Можно _возвратиться к попыткам (_а проще_ - возобновить)._


----------



## Rosett

nizzebro said:


> because _по мере_ is itself based on the idea of distribution


Отнюдь. _По мере _само по себе означает только существование отрезка времени, когда что-то (непрерывно продолженное, или многократное, или однократное) может произойти. Очевидно, вы хотели сказать _по мере того, как._


----------



## Rosett

pimlicodude said:


> There is also *сызнова* (one more time), *ещё раз*, *к тому же*.


_Сызнова_ is the same as _заново, _but may be more elevated, as if in:
«Пошлю дролечке письмо,
И мы начнём всё _сызнова_.»
“I’ll have sent him a letter, And we’ll start _all over again _(but not necessarily just_ once, _maybe_.)_”
_Ещё раз _is _once more_, but not _once more again_.
«Эх, раз, _ещё раз_,
Ещё много-много раз!»
“Eh, once, _once more_, Times and times again!”
However, _к тому же_ is quite different from  the scope of OP.
*к тому же*
moreover, besides, in addition, what is more
*к тому же*
союз; = к тому ж
Употребляется при присоединении члена предложения или целого предложения (в которых содержится дополнительное сообщение), соответствуя по значению сл.: да ещё, вдобавок.


----------



## nizzebro

Rosett said:


> Отнюдь. _По мере _само по себе означает только существование отрезка времени, когда что-то (непрерывно продолженное, или многократное, или однократное) может произойти.


Как же так? Т.е. "по мере увеличения", по-вашему - то же самое, что и "во время увеличения"?
Вы ведь вряд ли говорите "*по мере надувания шарик лопнул" или "*по мере опьянения он уснул"; почему же в будущем времени дела должны обстоять иначе?


Rosett said:


> Очевидно, вы хотели сказать _по мере того, как._


Нет, не хотел. А какая есть разница между "по мере того, как X двигалось/менялось", и "по мере движения/изменения X"?


----------



## Rosett

nizzebro said:


> Как же так? Т.е. "по мере увеличения", по-вашему - то же самое, что и "во время увеличения"?


Не «по мере увеличения», а просто «по мере».


----------



## Rosett

nizzebro said:


> ы ведь вряд ли говорите "*по мере надувания шарик лопнул" или "*по мере опьянения он уснул"; почему же в будущем времени дела должны обстоять иначе?


Получается, что да. Это называется «семантика». В будущем нельзя указать момент точно, даже если это точный астрономический расчёт.
Например, «ваш Сатурн окажется в Козероге по мере движения к Волопасу».


----------



## nizzebro

Rosett said:


> Например, «ваш Сатурн окажется в Козероге по мере движения к Волопасу».


Тут, мне сдаётся, имеет место некоторая махинация с двумя факторами: один и тот же субъект, и, размытое понятие "окажется". Замените на "появится", и уже не так будет натурально звучать. Конечно, семантика; ну так и структура действия и его рамки тоже семантика, всё есть в конечном счёте семантика.


----------



## Rosett

nizzebro said:


> Тут, мне сдаётся, имеет место некоторая махинация с двумя факторами: один и тот же субъект, и, размытое понятие "окажется". Замените на "появится", и уже не так будет натурально звучать.


Речь идёт только о перфективном аспекте в сочетании с «по мере». Размытость понятия в расчёт не принимается.


----------



## nizzebro

Rosett said:


> Речь идёт только о перфективном аспекте в сочетании с «по мере».


И? "Я позвоню вам по мере моего движения в Москву" тоже перфективный аспект.
Я ведь ни в одном своём посте не писал про аспект  как таковой. В #9 даже привел, как и вы,  пример, когда перф. возможен.


----------



## Rosett

nizzebro said:


> И? "Я позвоню вам по мере моего движения в Москву" тоже перфективный аспект.
> Я ведь ни в одном своём посте не писал про аспект как таковой.


Неправильную фразу соорудить нетрудно различными способами, но если вы об аспекте не писали, то это не значит, что аспекта там нет.


----------



## Rosett

nizzebro said:


> "Я позвоню вам по мере моего движения в Москву"


«Я позвоню вам по мере того, как буду подъезжать к Москве.»


----------



## nizzebro

Rosett said:


> но если вы об аспекте не писали, это не значит, что аспекта там нет.


Я что-то не пойму, так в чём ваш аргумент тогда (точнее, позиция)? 
Мой - только в том, что второе действие должно имееть проекцию на приращение, происходящее в первом. Сам по себе перфектив в основном противоречит этому, но если переход между состояниями в нем постепенный, или же прагматически можно таковой увмдеть, то это условно работает.


Rosett said:


> «Я позвоню вам по мере того, как буду подъезжать к Москве.»


Ну, это скорее перлы разговорной речи, и, согласитесь, нелепо звучащие. Нормально будет сказать либо "позвоню (один звонок), когда буду подъезжать к Москве", либо "буду звонить вам (периодически) по мере того, ..."


----------



## Awwal12

"По мере того, как" в норме используется для описания двух параллельных процессов, один из которых является однонаправленным (на приращение, убавление, превращение,  приближение и пр.). Грамматика тут сама по себе вторична, хотя понятно, что коррелировать с семантикой она неизбежно будет.


----------



## Rosett

nizzebro said:


> Ну, это скорее перлы разговорной речи, и, согласитесь, нелепо звучащие.


Почему нелепо, если это можно услышать где угодно и от кого угодно?
Feb 25, 2017 — Он говорит оставляй, в течение дня позвоню по мере того как разбираться буду. Звонит через 30 минут, говорит рожкам кирдык.
Jul 10, 2014 — Вика, давай я позвоню по мере подъезда. Точно время предсказать трудно. Но раньше 3-20 звонить не буду.
Mar 4, 2021 — Веня передал бумажку с телефоном, вот и хорошо, позвоню по мере готовности.
Позвоню по мере возможности, на работе всё время, нет свободного времени. Заранее спасибо.


----------



## nizzebro

Rosett said:


> Почему нелепо, если это можно услышать где угодно и от кого угодно?


Можно, я не говорю, что нельзя. Если наша цель в том, чтобы скомпилировать максимум из того, что можно, то я с вами полностью солидарен - если это действительно помогает понять ту или иную конструкцию, а не сбивает с толку. В живой речи (или спонтанно набранном тексте) обычно полно всяких натяжек и несостыковок - я сам за собой их часто замечаю, когда пишу.
"По мере возможности", действительно, часто употребляемая фраза - видимо, она уже состоялаcь как отдельное наречие. Обратите внимание: возможность - это не действие, и даже не состояние; это вообще не отглагольный смысл, а чисто адъективный как "в зависимости от вашей личной степени возможности" (неуклюже сформулировано, но именно этот смысл и вкладывается - так как назначение этой фразы здесь только в том, чтобы смягчить императив).


----------

